# nosotros queremos comer pizza en/por la tarde.



## tiranico hipocrita

No entiendo por qué "por" se usa como "en". A veces no sé cuando usar *en* o *por*. Por ejemplo, escribí esta oracion, "nosotros queremos comer pizza *en *la tarde*" *pero creo que está mal.

es "nosotros queremos comer pizza *en *o* por* la tarde"?


----------



## atento

I would say por la tarde, because i ve heard it like this many times. I think that some people in Latin America use also the form en la tarde. Though i am not a naitive speaker, so you should expect better answers from other people.


----------



## nocturnidad

Mejor, "Por la tarde" que es el momento del día en que tiene lugar la acción (Ej- "por la mañana sale el sol"..no "en la mañana sale el sol" etc...) "en la tarde" no es frecuente, incluso "a la tarde" sería más frecuente quizás que "en la tarde", pero el uso general es POR "por la tarde/mañana/noche."


----------



## Moritzchen

Or "... a la tarde."


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Or "... a la tarde."



... and don't forget 'de tarde' (normal in Uruguay, but not in Argentina).


----------



## tiranico hipocrita

Entonces, diria "nosotros queremos comer por la tarde" en vez de "nosotros queremos comer en la tarde.


----------



## blasita

Hola.

'Por la tarde' es lo que yo diría. Pero como ya te han dicho los otros foreros, hay regionalismos, y así la preposición puede variar dependiendo del país/hablante.

Un saludo.

PD Si tecleas 'en la tarde/por la tarde', etc puedes comprobarlo tú mismo: hay más hilos sobre esto.


----------



## tiranico hipocrita

Blasita, gracias por tu ayuda. Entonces, si quisiera traducir esta oración, I go to school in the morning, diría "Yo voy a la escuela por la mañana"?


----------



## blasita

tiranico hipocrita said:


> Blasita, gracias por tu ayuda. Entonces, si quisiera traducir esta oración, I go to school in the morning, diría "*(*Yo*) *voy a la escuela por la mañana" ?



De nada. Un saludo.


----------



## tiranico hipocrita

Entonces, "Yo voy a la escuela *por* la mañana" está bien o debería de decir " Yo voy a la escuela *en* la mañana"?


----------



## blasita

tiranico hipocrita said:


> Entonces, "Yo voy a la escuela *por* la mañana" está bien o debería de decir " Yo voy a la escuela *en* la mañana"?



Insisto: 'por la mañana' es correcto.


----------



## gringuitoloco

Pensaba que "por la tarde" es algo que pasa normalmente, y "en la tarde" es algo que sólo va pasar una vez.

Siempre tomo una siesta por la tarde.
Mañana, voy a trabajar en la tarde.


Maybe I'm wrong =/


----------



## blasita

_*DPD: 

*6. a +* sustantivos que designan partes del día*: a la mañana,* a la tarde*, a la noche. Para introducir los complementos de tiempo relativos a las partes del día, *en el español general se emplean normalmente las preposiciones por o en*,* esta última de uso frecuente en gran parte de América, aunque inusual en España* *(salvo cuando, a su vez, estos complementos llevan un complemento con de*: en la tarde del sábado, en la mañana del lunes): «Ese hígado lo trajo el carnicero por la tarde» (Llamazares Río [Esp. 1990]); «El domingo en la mañana vi con sorpresa que a mi lado dormía una negra enorme» (Mutis Ilona [Col. 1988]). El uso de a solo es normal en la Argentina y, en España, entre hablantes vascos o catalanes: «Los sábados a la tarde reúne mucho público» (Dios Miami [Arg. 1999]); «Dada la hora local de comienzo del partido[...], entrenarán hoy a la mañana» (DNavarra [Esp.] 12.5.99); «La fiesta se aguó el miércoles a la tarde» (Vanguardia [Esp.] 1.7.94).

_Hope this helps. Saludos.


----------



## nocturnidad

Supongo que depende del pais hablante o la zona, en España se usa de manera general el POR "mañana trabajo por la tarde" "mañana por la mañana iré de compras" "Iremos al cine por la noche"... easy


----------



## duvija

¿Somos los únicos que por lo general decimos 'de mañana, de tarde, de noche, de nochecita', etc?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> ¿Somos los únicos que por lo general decimos 'de mañana, de tarde, de noche, de nochecita', etc?


Podés quitarle el "por lo general" y no estarías mintiendo. ¡Qué interesante! We are fantastic!... como dijo Jorgito. Creo que en los únicos casos en los que se alterna con otras preposiciones es en "mañana por la mañana", "mañana en la mañana", "mañana de mañana", y lo mismo para "mañana por la tarde/noche", etc.


----------



## nand-o

duvija said:


> ¿Somos los únicos que por lo general decimos 'de mañana, de tarde, de noche, de nochecita', etc?


Hola:
Supongo que te referirás a otra cosa; pero "hoy trabajo de mañana" "llegaremos de noche" "esta cafetería de tarde es otra cosa" son frase absolutamente normales


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
A que la frase propuesta por "tiránico hipócrita" (vaya nombre) solo la expresaríamos con "de": *De* tarde queremos comer _pizza. _En ese ejemplo_, "e_n la tarde" o "por la tarde" serían formas un tanto desusadas a oídos nuestros.
Saludos


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> A que la frase propuesta por "tiránico hipócrita" (vaya nombre) solo la expresaríamos con "de": *De* tarde queremos comer _pizza. _En ese ejemplo_, "e_n la tarde" o "por la tarde" serían formas un tanto desusadas a oídos nuestros.
> Saludos



Gracias Adolfo. 
nand-o, me refería a lo que dice Adolfo.


----------



## nocturnidad

como decimos depende del pais, aquí lo normal es "por", si se dijese "de tarde" a la otra persona le parecería extraño y seguramente lo corregiría porque nunca se usa


----------



## nocturnidad

O sea que al final va a depender del páis donde vaya tirano usará una forma o la otra


----------



## HUMBERT0

tiranico hipocrita said:


> No entiendo por qué "por" se usa como "en". A veces no sé cuando usar *en* o *por*. Por ejemplo, escribí esta oracion, "nosotros queremos comer pizza *en *la tarde*" *pero creo que está mal.
> 
> es "nosotros queremos comer pizza *en *o* por* la tarde"?


Maybe this will help you… Sometimes “por” means “around”. i.e “por ahí” = “around there”.
Queremos pizza por la tarde – Could be translated as… “We want pizza in around evening”.


----------



## blasita

HUMBERT0 said:


> Queremos pizza por la tarde – Could be translated as… “We want pizza in around evening”.



I've never heard 'por la tarde' meaning "around evening"; in Spain, 'por la tarde'  just means that: 'in the afternoon'.

I repeat that they are just regionalisms (see my post #13), so there's no difference in meaning between '_por_ la tarde' and '_en_ la tarde'.

Saludos.


----------



## GemmaGoldstein

"En" es una preposición que se usa para sitios. Está en la caja, viene en tren. 

La preposición "en" no se utiliza como preposición temporal, "la tarde" es una franja horaria indefinida, (también "la mañana", "la noche"...) por lo tanto se utiliza la preposición "por" que implica continuidad, equivale a "durante la tarde". Puede que sean regionalismos para algunas personas, pero el significado de la preposición "en" y el significado de la preposición "por" son diferentes.

Respecto al ejemplo inicial "comer pizza en" no puede acompañar a "la tarde". Queremos comer pizza en el restaurante, o en tu casa, o en el parque sí que estaría bien. Pero comer pizza en la tarde está mal porque "la tarde" no es un lugar.

Añado una cosa: Para fechas concretas nombradas con sustantivos, meses... "en enero, en navidades" también se utiliza "en".


----------



## blasita

GemmaGoldstein said:


> "En" es una preposición que se usa para sitios. Está en la caja, viene en tren. *No siempre (como tú has añadido al editar tu comentario).*
> 
> Puede que sean regionalismos para algunas personas, pero el significado de la preposición "en" y el significado de la preposición "por" son diferentes. *Los hay, no es que 'puede que sean'.*



Saludos.


----------



## GemmaGoldstein

No siempre, pero en este caso, definitivamente sí. "Comer una pizza en" ha de ir acompañado de un lugar. Cuando se utiliza "en" delante de fechas, es para sustantivos que delimitan tiempo exacto, (un mes, una semana de vacaciones como la Navidad), no para periodos de tiempo indefinidos como "la mañana" o "la tarde". Por eso "en" no debería preceder a este tipo de contrucciones; a no ser que se aplique a una tarde o una mañana en concreto. Por ejemplo, "En la mañana del día de su cumpleaños". Pero nunca para "mañanas o tardes" en general. 

¿"Los hay"? Habrá regionalismos todos los que tú quieras, eso no significa que todos sean correctos.


----------



## blasita

GemmaGoldstein said:


> ¿"Los hay"? Habrá regionalismos todos los que tú quieras, eso no significa que todos sean correctos.



Yo no he dicho que sean correctos gramaticalmente ni que no lo sean; de hecho, he dicho ya varias veces que sólo diría 'por la tarde'. Pero sí puedo afirmar que existen, y yo sí respeto los regionalismos (lo que otros dicen en otros lugares; y si los que están aprendiendo lo oyen deberían saber que al menos se dice). Ah! Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## GemmaGoldstein

Yo respeto a las personas, no a los regionalismos. Darle validez a todo sólo confunde a los que están aprendiendo.


----------



## gringuitoloco

Upon doing a little research I came across a page that described the difference like this:

When referring to a specific time, you should use "de" for indicating the morning, afternoon, or evening. If you are not specifying a time, you can use "en."
ex. Tengo la clase de historia a las diez de la mañana. Tengo la clase de historia en la mañana.

The second example [veo la tele por/en la noche] is harder because both forms work the same. However, if used in the past, you would have this:
ex. Ví la tele en la noche. "en" works better in the preterite.
     Veía la tele por la noche.  "por" works better for the imperfect.





Thought this was interesting....


----------



## nocturnidad

nunca he escuchado "ví la tele en la noche"


----------

